
Netflix is giving up over $2B dollars a year by not showing ads - kapkapkap
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/07/netflix-is-giving-up-over-2-billion-dollars-a-year-not-advertis/
======
ignorantguy
But its the whole selling point of netflix. No Ads right!! I used Hulu for a
week and couldn't bear those ads.

~~~
jrnichols
That's how they get you to pay for their ad-free version. It worked on me. I
can't watch regular television anymore. We have DirecTV Now (for now) and the
sheer number of advertisements is about to put me off of it entirely.

I just can't stand TV ads anymore.

